# Komunikation zwischen SPS und HNC



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2005)

Hallo ich bin momentan in Korea bin im bereich Rohr herstellung tatig
wir haben eine S7 und die ist uber den Bus mit der HNC verbunden, wie komunitiert S7 mit der HNC? ich habe in das S7 und HNC programm rein geguckt konnte aber keine gemeinsamen Daten feststellen (Merker,DW, usw) 
P.S bin sehr jung und unerfahren


----------



## lbuenger (9 Februar 2005)

hallo,
was ist denn eine HNC?


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2005)

Trainieren und simulieren: Realistische und praxisnahe Trainingsbedingungen für die Aus- und Weiterbildung

Ein Highlight auf der didacta, der Bildungsmesse in Köln, ist die Neuentwicklung HNC 100 TSU (Training and Simulation Unit) von Rexroth. 
Die HNC 100 TSU verbindet die digitale Achsensteuerung HNC 100 von Rexroth mit der Möglichkeit, NC-Programme und Regelungen direkt an der Trainingsunit zu simulieren und den Umgang mit der Steuerung zu trainieren. So können die erstellten Programme "trocken" getestet werden. Im zweiten Schritt wird die Simulationseinheit HNC 100 TSU direkt an die hydraulische Achse “HyControl“ von Rexroth angeschlossen. Der Versuchsaufbau mit dem „HyControl“ und der Simulationseinheit wird am DS4 Hardwaretrainer, dem Geräteträger für die Fluidtechnik von Rexroth, aufgebaut. Die Programme werden so unter praxisnahen Bedingungen durchfahren.

Dieses High-End Produkt kommt aus der Praxis und ist für den Einsatz in der Aus- und Weiterbildung entwickelt worden. Die HNC 100 TSU ist für Unternehmen, Schulen, Universitäten und Fachhochschulen konzipiert, die bereits HNC 100 Steuerungen einsetzen, oder im Bereich der digitalen Achsensteuerungen schulen. Ein wichtiges Ausbildungsziel ist die Simulations- und Testfunktionen der Trainingsunit zu vermitteln. Das Steuern und Regeln an hydraulischen Achsen wird an praxisnahen Produkten von Rexroth vorgenommen und erlernt. Das neue Produkt wird mit einer Betriebsanleitung und der Programmiersoftware WIN-PED von Rexroth ausgeliefert. Für den Schulungsbereich wird zum Lieferstart eine umfangreiche Teachware als Lehrer- und Schülerhandbücher angeboten.

Universeller und flexibler Einsatz durch bis zu sechzehn freiprogrammierbare digitale Ein- und Ausgänge.
Die HNC 100 ist eine frei programmierbare NC-Steuerung für elektrohydraulische Antriebe. Es stehen vier Analog-, Strom-, Impedanz- und zwei Eingänge für digitale Wegmesssysteme sowie vier Spannungs- und zwei Stromausgänge zur Verfügung. Die Programmierung erfolgt mit der Software WIN-PED über PC mittels RS232-Schnittstelle. Diese ermöglicht die Programmierung aller Parameter der HNC 100 Steuerung. Die Software ist angelehnt an DIN 66025 mit zusätzlichen NC-Befehlen speziell zugeschnitten auf das Regeln von hydraulischen Achsen.

An der Trainings- und Simulations Unit HNC 100 TSU werden die Daten an Schaltern mit Tipp- bzw. Tastfunktionen eingegeben und auf Leuchtdioden (LED’s) ausgegeben. Die Istwertvorgabe erfolgt mittels Drehpotentiometer.
Das Simulieren von verfahrenden Achsen erfolgt über Schrittmotoren mit integrierten Inkrementalgebern. Vorgesehen ist der Einbau durch die genormten 19“ Gehäuse in entsprechende Schränke oder aber in Tischgehäuse.

Die Bosch Rexroth AG, eine hundertprozentige Tochter der Robert Bosch GmbH, setzte im Jahr 2002 mit circa 25.500 Mitarbeitern 3,62 Milliarden Euro um. Sie ist im Mai 2001 aus einem Zusammenschluss von Bosch Automationstechnik und Mannesmann Rexroth hervorgegangen und bündelt jetzt unter der Marke Rexroth die Angebotspalette der ehemaligen Marken Bosch Automation, Brueninghaus Hydromatik, Indramat, Lohmann + Stolterfoht, Mecman, Refu, Rexroth Hydraulics und Star. Rexroth bietet alle relevanten Technologien des Antreibens, Steuerns und Bewegens: von der Mechanik über die Hydraulik und Pneumatik bis zur Elektronik sowie den zugehörigen Service – und das in rund 80 Ländern der Welt.

Mehr info    www.boschrexroth.com


----------



## lbuenger (9 Februar 2005)

ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die beiden steuerungen über den profibus kommunizieren und dass ide s7 der profibus-master ist. wenn es so ist, dann brauchst du die gsd-datei der hnc-steuerung. diese musst du im hardwaremanager der s7 einbinden. danach kannst du ebenfalls im hardwaremanager den hnc-slave einbinden und erkennst dann, welche ein- und ausgangsbereiche und welche adressen du ansprechen kannst. was diese bereiche in der hnc-steuerung bewerkstelligen, musst du in den hnc-unterlagen nachlesen.


----------



## volker (9 Februar 2005)

ich kenne die hnc nicht.

ich geh mal davon aus, dass du über profibus verbunden bist und deine s7 der master ist. in der hw-config sollte am bus deine hnc eingetragen sein.. ausserdem für das hnc modul der e/a bereich über den kommuniziert wird. das gleiche must du natürlich auch irgendwie in der hnc parametrieren.


nachtrag: da war ich wohl zu spät mit dem aktualisieren.  :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2005)

ja das ist ja alles schon aber in der s7 wird verarbeitet sagen wir mal die achse soll hoh fahren wird ein DBxy.DBX123 gesetzt komentar dahinter HNC E 2.3 was ist wenn ich den komentar jetzt nicht hatte? ich will wissen wo das gesagt wird  (S7) DBxy.DBX123= (HNC) E2.3 :?:


----------



## volker (9 Februar 2005)

öffne die hardware der s7. klicke auf das modul hnc welches am profibus hängt. nun siehst du wie das modul konfiguriert ist. 
z.b.
busadresse 10
in 1 word e-adresse 100
out 1 word a-adresse 102

im hnc muss das ähnlich aussehen.
die a/e's in der hnc können natürlich anders heissen.
z.b. in 10 ; out 12
busadresse der hnc muss natürlich 10 sein.

das bedeutet: das aw102 der s7 geht auf das ew10 der hnc.

wichtig ist, das die anzahl der worte auf beiden seiten gleich ist.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Februar 2005)

Danke fur die Hilfe hat mir weiter geholfen, super sache mit dem Forum 
MfG Schenja


----------

